

A dead-simple GoogleReader replacement - sebsauvage

GoogleReader will die, R.I.P. I'm done with tier-hosted services which choose to reduce features or close at will. No Feedly for me, thanks.<p>Here's an opensource self-hosted online RSS reader which is dead simple: https://github.com/tontof/kriss_feed
(Homepage: http://tontof.net/kriss/feed/)<p>And when I say "dead-simple", I mean it: Just drop the single php file and you're done. Yes, it's <i>that</i> simple.<p>It has all the features you expect: mobile version, keyboard shortcuts, read/unread status, starred items, OPML import/export, customized styles, collapsed/expanded view, public/private reader, you name it. And it's <i>fast</i>.<p>This is just great and hassle-free.  Here are some screenshots:<p>http://sebsauvage.net/rhaa/images/201303/rha_20130317_kriss_5.png
http://sebsauvage.net/rhaa/images/201303/rha_20130317_kriss_6.jpg<p>This is KISS as I like it.
======
aespinoza
Dude this is really cool. Thanks for sharing. I am also a bit disappointed in
Google, but I am happy with Feedly.

I'll try it tonight and give you some feedback. It is pretty cool that you
could fit so much in such a little package. (one file!)

~~~
sebsauvage
Don't forget to enable javascript feed updates in configuration.

BTW, I'm not the author of KrissFeed, just a happy user :-)

------
swanson
Put the screenshots in the Github README - I've found that this is one of the
easiest things you can do to get traction with your project. I'm not going to
go setup this project before I see what it looks like.

